# !

## viktor12

!

  ( )   .
      .           -.    (),      ,   115,  ,  ( ,  ).
    /  1   .     ,     /.      -   .   /   -  ,   - . ,   .
      -    :
1.      (, ..   )
2.   (  )
3.     ( )
  .    .
,          . 
)          /   ()
)        . 

     .
 !

----------


## titova-tlt

-  ,  ,    .    ,    (),    ,  ,     .   -  1 !    - ...

----------


## viktor12

> 


, ""    .   .



> ,  ,    .


           /

----------

: -                /.       ,     / -  ..     /   ..        .

----------


## viktor12

> : -                /.       ,     / -  ..     /   ..        .


1.        ?
2.         ,      ,     -  .

----------

,     ?      (   )           .           - ?          .         .     .  .   . 1 . ,   ,        .              (  -) ?  !  , ,    ( . 161  ),   .169 "     ".

----------

> ,      ,     -  .


 , ,  ,       .  ,         .3?  ,  ""  (     )      .

----------

,        115-?

               .            ,       .

               .       ,           .   , , ,   ,  ,        .      ,   ,  ,   .         .

       ,      .                    ,      .                .

----------

( )    ,             ,             .      - .
              .
         30 !    ,           (     ).            .
          11  7   07.08.2001 N 115- "   () ,   ,   ".
       2- :
 1)          ,     ,            ,       () ,   ;
2)   .

----------

?

                ,       .     , ,   .

                    .

           .

   . 3 . 845                                .

   . 849        (!)          ,         ,      ,           .

 ,              (      7  2015 . N 03-1619/2015).

               ,           () ,    (     25  2015 . N 09-6389/15).

----------

?
                       (,  ,     ),                   (. 856  ).

      ?

               ,      ,   ,      .                  7        (. 3 . 859  ).

 ,                     115-         . ,     ,   ,              ---,         ,      (     23  2015 .   N 40-182056/2013).

            ,             ,             .        30%,         (     3  2015 . N 06-19582/2013).

   ( ) ,        , ,  ,         .

----------


## viktor12

> ,     ?


    :
1.  -, ,  .   :  ,  .
2.       -     .       ,    - .
3.    (   -,     ) +   ( ) +       ,       ,         (  ,      ).     , ,       , , ,  -  /. 
4.         / -     .   ,    ,      , ,     115                 .
5.       ,            (   20%  ).   ,           ,  - , - . "     ".     -   ,  -  .    .

----------

. 1 . 859   -          .
   .3 . 859   -

----------


## viktor12

> . 1 . 859   -          .
>    .3 . 859   -


  ,   ,   ,       .    ,         .         -   4-5. ,   -      .    .    ,     .

----------

!
     ,           .       ,            . 
             .            115-ǻ 12-1-11/1229  31.05.16,  6.

----------

> ,            (   20%  ).


    ..    .             (    ,     23.08.2010   N 64-3257/09)           ; ?   200 .      .     ?   ,     .   .     "",      ,     (   ) 200 .      ,   -    ,     .      2- ""   .      115 ,  !

----------


## saigak

*viktor12*,     5 .     ,      .     -  .
      ?   ...

----------

> ,   -      .


   ,   30    .   .            .  30     .    . ""  .                 .        .    30,      . -     ,        ?   ?  ,        .          .  , -      .

----------

> -  .


 ,    ?   ,       .      ,    .(     .3 . 859  .)

----------


## viktor12

> .            115-ǻ 12-1-11/1229  31.05.16,  6.


! .

----------


## viktor12

> *viktor12*
>       ?   ...


,   .
     .

----------


## viktor12

.    ,   ,              ,         ?
  , ,  ,     ()           :
1.     - 
2.  
3.  /  ?

----------


## _

:    ""        ,     ""     (     ,    /,     ,    ,     ).        ,        ,          ,        ,    ""  ...

----------

. 2    .     ,     . .

----------


## viktor12

> . 2    .     ,     . .


    .  ,      - .    -,       , ..   .     ,     , ..     ,   -, ,        .

----------


## prioritet

> .
>  !


     :
 1)     ,    (,   )  .             ;
 2)        ,     .
,     ,  ..   , , ...

----------


## 305

, , , ,       .              ..
,        ! .   -   ... )). 
,          ( ) -  .      ,   ,   -7%. 
)

----------

*305*,    ,    ?          .
   ,            . 
  -  ?

----------


## 305

:              ,               . 
,     -    ,   ,   ,  ...
     . 
,      -     . 
      ,    ))

----------


## 305

-    :       -     ,     -      ......  -    ...   )). 
 ,          .    ,   ...     /  ))

----------

> .    ,   ,              ,         ?
>   , ,  ,     ()           :
> 1.     - 
> 2.  
> 3.  /  ?


,        .  .
1.   .  -  ,   ;
2.  ,      .3 . 859     -   . 3 . 845  ;
3.  ,  ,        3-  ?  ,   .
     .100 % -      .   ,    305    " ",    .      "" .   ,   ,    .  -  . -,           .    .    ,       " "    .    ,    .  ,     ,  (   /).    ,     . , 30 ,       ,  ,         .

----------

.        .

----------

, .   ,  ,          ,      ? ..            ?

----------


## Xavchishka

,    ""

----------

30 .

 30     .   .    . 

  ?         ???

.               ,    .
     .   ,    .     .    ,     .

----------


## saigak

?    ,?     . ..  ?     . ..
    - . ..,  ,     (  )...      ,   .

----------

. 

  .    ,      . 
       .          . .  ,        .  ,     ""     -        .      ,    ?       5 .     . 
        .   ....    .   -  .   . 
     ...


     ,      ,   ..   ...   !!!!      ( 15)    1%  .    .
        .      ,     ,  ?      0,9        .

----------


## saigak

> .


   ?




> ,      ,   ..


    .




> 0,9        .


 :Frown:

----------

> 30 .
> 
>  30     .   .    . 
> 
>   ?         ???


 . ,   ,     /  . .    ,   .

----------

> ,      ,   ..   ...   !!!!      ( 15)    1%  .    .
>         .      ,     ,  ?      0,9        .


            (     7  2015 . N 03-1619/2015).,   .  ,       .   ,    .  ,       .      ,   -     .  ,    .    , .   ,     -,   .     ..       .  100 .  1- ( ),  .

----------


## .

> .  100 .  1- ( ),  .


,   ?  ,    ,    ,   ?  :Frown:

----------

> (     7  2015 . N 03-1619/2015).,   .  ,       .   ,    .  ,       .      ,   -     .  ,    .    , .   ,     -,   .     ..       .  100 .  1- ( ),  .


, ,  .   . 

   ,       .     . 

 100.  .        300  600 ..            -))) 

   . ,       .   ,         .

----------


## Lera50

60596        ! ( )

----------


## kivduts

1000000    106000   .
     ?

----------


## .

> 1000000


 ?  ?

----------


## kivduts

.      .        0,8%   .

----------


## _

0.8%   .    ?

----------


## Laikalasse

, ,   ,    ,   .  .

    ,   3000.    (  ,      ,  ).       -   "   ".   ,     .

      ,        ,        (      ,     pos-).          ( ),          ( ,  -         ).    :    ;   ,  ,    ,       /. 

     ,     (    10%) -  /      .     ,  ,    ,    . ,   ,        -    ,    , ,    ,          . - .

,  .     / ,    ,   .        pos-,    ,   ,      .   :         ,     15% (  )       ,    -       "    ".       .  ,   .

----------

> 0.8%   .    ?


-   . ?

----------

!       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

...

----------


## sazonenka

,         ,         
05-18849/2018
05-5072/2018
      -  
    ,  :        -,         ,        ...           -       -115 (    ),    ?   -        .    ,   .

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,    (,   )  .             ;


 :Big Grin: !      :Rofl:

----------


## 777

.  ,    , ,    ...... .....    2017 .         . , ?   , ...     .

----------


## NikGerka

:    (,    )   ,     :        ?!   ,  :     :Wow:

----------


## prioritet

> :


   .   ,      /, .       ,      .

----------


## luc4luch



----------

...  , ,   ,  .         ,   ,  , ,  ,   ,     ,    1!!! ,   .         ?

----------


## .

.      (

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .      (


  ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Svet$Lana

,   ""

----------


## elenbezrebat

, ,

----------


## .

.

----------

